# OH River stripers/wipers



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Hey all, I've never fished the OH river and am wanting to get into some stripers and wipers. I live about 3-4 hours north in summit county so I was wanting to get some info first before I take the trek down. Are the best spots all southwest or is there decent wipers and stripers near the east? I'll be on shore for now so should I target dams for best results? I've successfully fished stripers in the indian river in delaware, we use bucktails with a 1oz two way sinker and leader in the current near structure. Same concept here? I know cranks work in certain places too. Any and all info is much appreciated. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Go to a dam. They are hitting everything at Greenup right now. You may want to check the Striper/ Hybrid forum for some extra info. On the east end of the river you'll catch more Wipers, and more Stripers toward the SW toward Cincinnati.


----------



## boonecreek (Dec 28, 2006)

daveo will put u on ,em.


----------



## FISHAHOLIC85 (Apr 22, 2011)

Thanks for the info Daveo! Looks awesome, I'll be getting down there soon! I'll check the striper/wiper forum too. Most likely head to greenup. I've seen your posts and pics before of the nice wipers.Can't wait! I'll let you know how I do, hopefully get down next weekend. Any good hotels or campgrounds close by to make a weekend of it? Thanks again


----------



## rbess (Jun 19, 2011)

what is the striper forum you are talking about love to find it thank you.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Scroll all the way down on the home page. There are "species specific" forums.Bass, Walleyes , Panfis, Stripers & Hybrids, etc


----------

